# html navigation Aktiv-Zustand



## bollibopsel (29. März 2007)

Hallo Forum,
Ich möchte in einem Frameset eine Navigation mit Bildern bauen.
Für Rollover-  und Aktiv-Zustand sollen die Navigations-Grafiken ausgetauscht werden. 
Besonders mit dem Aktiv-Zustand habe ich Schwierigkeiten.
Bitte um Hilfe. Ich muß das ziemlich schnell hinkriegen und kann im Internet 
nichts finden.
Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Maik (29. März 2007)

Hi!


Wie erfolgt denn überhaupt der Grafiktausch? Mit Javascript oder CSS?


Wie sieht der Quellcode für die Navigation aus?

[editpost]

Ohne jetzt den Quelltext deiner Seite zu kennen: vielleicht hilft da der Thread 3 Button Menü erstellen weiter?


----------



## Darkas (29. März 2007)

Aktiv zustand?

Meinst du damit wenn die Seite geöffntet ist?

Achja, und das nächste mal fände ich es recht sinnvoll, wenn du deine Frage in der Forum postest in dem das Script geschrieben werden soll, das klärt immerhin eine Frage.
Zumindest wäre es mir neu wenn man mit HTML Bilder austauschen könnte.


----------



## bollibopsel (29. März 2007)

Hallo michaelsinterface,
der thread "3 Button Menü erstellen" war genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## bollibopsel (30. März 2007)

Es gibt wieder ein neues Problem:
Ich habe die Navigation aus dem von *michaelsinterface* empfohlenen Thread  nachgebaut und habe versucht sie in einem Ebay-shop zu verwenden. 
Leider ging das aber nicht, weil die Verwendung von aktiven Inhalten,  verboten ist.
(ich glaube Java Script  gilt als aktiver Inhalt. Jedenfalls ging javascript nicht).

Läßt sich so eine Navigation mit verschiedene Grafiken je Menüzustand, wie diese:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/246056-3-button-menue-erstellen.html

auch mit CSS realisieren?

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Maik (30. März 2007)

Der Grafiktausch beim Überfahren eines Links ist mit CSS kein Problem.

Problematisch wird es aber mit dem Aktiv-Zustand, da die :active-Pseudoklasse nur bei *gedrückter* Maustaste funktioniert.


----------



## bollibopsel (30. März 2007)

> Problematisch wird es aber mit dem Aktiv-Zustand, da die :active-Pseudoklasse nur bei *gedrückter* Maustaste funktioniert.



kannst Du das noch näher erläutern?
Heißt das, es ist nicht möglich?


----------

